# Phone preference?



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

My phone is nearly shot, and I replaced it 6 months ago. I have absolutely no add-on apps on it other than the flex app, and other factory apps are shut down. Samsung s7 I think, the one before this was a kyocera. Does anyone have a phone preference as far as speed and longevity doing this job? I don't want to spend more than a few hundred if its only going to have a 6 month job life. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Weird I have a s7edge with no issues... I wonder if it was your phone and not the phone model.

S7s are pretty loaded performance wise. If you want better than an s7 you are looking at an s8 or iPhone 7. Do you really want to spend that much?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

My s7 has no issues except when it gets really hot


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

iPhone shuts off when it gets hot.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

studio687 said:


> My phone is nearly shot, and I replaced it 6 months ago. I have absolutely no add-on apps on it other than the flex app, and other factory apps are shut down. Samsung s7 I think, the one before this was a kyocera. Does anyone have a phone preference as far as speed and longevity doing this job? I don't want to spend more than a few hundred if its only going to have a 6 month job life. Thanks in advance!


Moto G Play for $99. No issues.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

studio687 said:


> My phone is nearly shot, and I replaced it 6 months ago.


Then you're still under warranty, at least on most carriers it comes with a 1 year unless you've smashed, dropped, or dunked it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

LG4 2 years now doing uber , lyft, now flex. No issues other than having to restart the phone doing uber. But that has only happened if I leave it on over night. 

Are you hard on equipment.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Note 4. 3gb ram. No need to upgrade.


----------



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

Might be just your battery that is shot? Try one with a replaceable battery.


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

Moto nexus 6 no problems at all


----------

